# Returning cat to colony



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

At what point, circumstances do you return a cat to the colony?
Twiddledee joined the colony with his presumed litter mate (identical looking) late January 2012. Definitely previously owned, I can pet both.
I removed Dee from the colony three weeks ago because he was limping. He still limps on his front paw, though the limp changes paw. Arthriitus? He's meows 50% of the time, morning and night. I run a fan during the night as white noise so I can't hear him. His meows are the same whether he's confined to the back bedroom or the entire house. He claws at windows. But he escaped from the back bedroom out the patio door and returned on his own 12 hours later (just before Superstorm Sandy).
He scent marks me a lot and is very affectionate; he is a passive, submissive cat. 
I can't tell whether he is missing the outdoors or really missing his litter mate, Twiddledum. They often slept together at the colony.
I can't bring home another cat; I barely have time for Dee and my resident cat, Ritz. I am also somewhat reluctant to put him up for adoption at this time because of his meowing. 
I have Feliway and use Rescue Remedy; no change in his behavior.
Any suggestions, etc? Frankly, I'd rather be happy than safe. But that's a human emotion--cat too?


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

From your previous posts I know you manage an excellent colony, where your cats have all their needs met. 
I don't see a lot of difference between the quality of life lived by my barn colony cats and my housecats. If Dee would be happier as a colony cat, perhaps that's the right choice for him. 

Your colony cats even have great health care, thanks to you.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks. My cats live outdoors, not near a barn. I believe there is a storage shed of sorts at the top of the hill. I moved two months ago. I feed them on the weekends, another woman feeds them twice during the week. Their weight is fine. They all got through Superstorm Sandy fine. Dee has another buddy, Sandy.


----------

